# Discuss games you are playing



## Dystopia

Just do what the title says - discuss the games you are playing 

Right now I am playing Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway. I can tell I am really going to enjoy it! I just got it in the mail, and when I first started playin, I'm like "Crap, what a sucky game!" but decided to play a little more, see if maybe it would be fun. I am glad I did, I am impressed by the graphics, even on my system. They aren't super good or anything, but I really like them. Enemy AI is, IDK, but I started out on casual, so I am going to have to up the difficulty. Friendly AI seems pretty good. Very fun game!


----------



## Aastii

at the minute I am playing less games than I have in a looooooooong time, but still play WoW, just not as often as I used to, maybe an hour a day at most a few days a week.

Also, idk if it counts, but my girlfriend got me back into isketch, which is such a fun game!! Used to play it years ago and hadn't thought of it until she said a couple weeks ago


----------



## Christian Darrall

> Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway.



great game. are you on realistic. graphics are sick.

at the moment i am trying to complete Mirrors Edge. nice game, good story.

i usually dont play games lyk it but i got to say the graphics and the combat is wicked. also u shud try  assasins creed 2.

gameplay id say 8/10
graphics id say 7.5
overall tension id say bout 9

better then the first. also Preaditor, having said that old classics such as roller coaster tycoon 2 are cool still.


----------



## Dystopia

Jeez, Darrall, please  type correctly, this isn't runescape  Mirrors Edge is a good game, I haven't played AC2 for more than a few minutes, at a friends house. And my setting is currently at casual, but I am putting it up for sure.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Hell's Highway was fun. I'm currently playing WoW, BC2, MW2, Bioshock 2, L4D2, TF2. (I have fetish for games with 2's in them.) 

Not much to say about them, since they're all pretty popular, majority of you should know them, lol.


----------



## Christian Darrall

what bout call of duty modern warfare 2


----------



## g4m3rof1337

g4m3rof1337 said:


> hell's highway was fun. I'm currently playing wow, bc2, *mw2*, bioshock 2, l4d2, tf2. (i have fetish for games with 2's in them.)
> 
> not much to say about them, since they're all pretty popular, majority of you should know them, lol.





christian darrall said:


> what bout call of duty modern warfare 2



mw2.


----------



## Aastii

I have MW2, but unlike CoD4 which has kept me going for years I am already fairly bored of it. Look what no mods (however there are so many hints from IW that they are bringing out support for development of mods in the future), no serious gaming support and no dedi servers got them. Oh, and a very unrealistic...everything, especially story


----------



## Shane

MW2 And Wings Of Prey is what im playing most of the time now,Brilliant games.


----------



## Bacon

Just reinstalled GTA IV. I'm so addicted to modding the cars lol and I can't wait to try out this environment mod, its supposed to improve the textures. Hope it'll fix the crappy shadows.


----------



## Shane

GTA IV modding is very addictive and fun,however do something wrong and you can easily crash the game and have to re-install if you have not backed up those orig files!!!! 

I want to try the snow mod.


----------



## Rit

LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

That is... League of Legends!  aka DoTa knock off. It's free and it's fun.


----------



## DCIScouts

Finished Mass Effect again a little while ago to get my character ready for Mass Effect 2, already beat...  Star Trek Online and Eve Online have been the other two time sinks for me lately.  Although I have been dabbling in a little Sid Meirs' Railroads! to mix it up a little...


----------



## AusLinda

been playing gta 4 alot lately i like the gameplay/story, Stronghold 2 and stronghold legends (love those games), just got l4d2 from my friend yesterday its fun but i dont like to play it alone at night x.x the crying witch scared me lol, mw2 my fav game i think(capped atm so sucks to be me), and currently downloading dirt 2 that came with my graphics card ._., sometimes i play conquer online,  other then that soon i need to redownload gunz, maplestory, and prob prefect world O.O  (i dont like to stick to 1 game to long otherwise it'll just get boring over time) x.x


----------



## Drenlin

Playing 3d pinball right now. Keep failing at around 2 million.


----------



## AusLinda

i'm currently looking at steam games to buy if i see anything interesting and on special lol o.o


----------



## Dystopia

Drenlin said:


> Playing 3d pinball right now. Keep failing at around 2 million.



Lol, my record without cheating is around 4-5 million. haven't played in a long time though..

I forgot, I'm also playing Sims 3, fun game to just sit there and do pretty much...nuthin  Same with WoW. And I *love* soldat


----------



## Christian Darrall

had any one play laberinth. it wall a really good game but i got anoied of it because i was one level away from completing it.

i dont think this is the exact same one i was playing. but i would to know of any other similar ones.
http://www.tucows.com/preview/606911


----------



## AusLinda

Elimin8or said:


> Lol, my record without cheating is around 4-5 million. haven't played in a long time though..
> 
> I forgot, I'm also playing Sims 3, fun game to just sit there and do pretty much...nuthin  Same with WoW. And I *love* soldat



Soldat is awsome i use to play it back in highschool on lan with friends, good times good times.

might need to redownload it now xD play online O.O

edit: i found l4d2 lame. not fun but hey thats only my imo


----------



## the_painter

Darkfall just released a trial. fpsmmorpg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iEnEpbRwH0


----------



## computernoob1

the_painter said:


> Darkfall just released a trial. fpsmmorpg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iEnEpbRwH0



I might be mistaken but Darkfall isn't a fps : P


----------



## Machin3

I started playing GTA Vice City again. Ughhh, no comment, but thats by far my favorite game of all time. Hands Down!


----------



## Jamin43

I've been playing Need for Speed Demo the past week.  GTA2 < it's old - but was free >.

I was playing alot of Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 - and COD World at War before that.  

My favorite games so far are driving - but I like to rotate from game / game style to keep em interesting.  

I'll probably be adding GRID - and GTA 4 in the not too distant future.


----------



## mrjack

I just started playing Dead Space. Good graphics and so far one of the best horror games I've ever played. The game is luckily not as predictable as Doom 3.


----------



## Christian Darrall

any 1 no of any laberinth games. or games like gubble.


----------



## mrjack

Christian Darrall said:


> any 1 no of any laberinth games. or games like gubble.



Gish is a fun puzzle game. It makes great use of physics.


----------



## the_painter

computernoob1 said:


> I might be mistaken but Darkfall isn't a fps : P



archery/magic are first person and melee is third...


----------



## linkin

As soon as i get internet again, i will be back on steam and buying more games 

i want:

Metro 2033
Crysis 2
Wings Of Prey
Bad Company 2

and some other stuff... currently playing gta4 for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Wings Of Prey



Wings of Prey is currently 50% off on steam,Not sure if its for every country though or selected ones.

Should have been £30-got it for £15,Bargian!


----------



## Glliw

I've been playing alot of Final Fantasy XI for the past...5 years(?) off and on.  Great game mostly because of its ability to be played while studying 90% of the time.  Also a good amount of COD:MW2 on 360.  That way, I can play FFXI on PC, and while waiting for something to start going on, I play COD lol. That is, as long as I have no homework to do(not often at all).  

Started playing some GTA:IV on PC...makes me wish I had more graphics card.  The game looks great, but seeing the settings not maxed out on a game on this computer is a first for me lol.


----------



## roridude

World of warcraft ftw xD


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

wwooo go Fable 1 !! Its got like the crappest graphics ever and its really old now but i still love it with all my heart!!! I've completed it like 10 times now but oh well ... and i still cry at the end when i kill my sister XD


----------



## Aastii

Jackassluver said:


> wwooo go Fable 1 !! Its got like the crappest graphics ever and its really old now but i still love it with all my heart!!! I've completed it like 10 times now but oh well ... and i still cry at the end when i kill my sister XD



.....don't kill her then


----------



## Compequip

Well I'm much older than most of you here, but still like to play a game on occassion.  In the past I'd say 5 years I have only played 3 games.  Counter Strike, which I haven't played in a long time maybe 2 years.  Then I switched to L4D now all I play is L4D2 I've logged over 250 online hours in the past 3 months.  All these games you guys mentioned I have know idea what they are other than WOW which my oldest daughter use to play.  I only like game with vs mode or team play.  I was thinking about getting modern warfare 2, but my wife already lectures me about play l4d2.  She says what are you a teenager.... Yes hehe......  I feel I lost out, all I had growing up was atari and later days colleco vision and then in high school nintendo came out.  Astroids was the big thing in the day, along with space invaders.


----------



## linkin

My dad bought space invaders for $10 on pc. it comes with the original black and white version the "coloured" version (celophane over the glass LOL) the coloured version, space invaders 2, 3d space invaders and all kinds of other crap


----------



## Compequip

linkin said:


> My dad bought space invaders for $10 on pc. it comes with the original black and white version the "coloured" version (celophane over the glass LOL) the coloured version, space invaders 2, 3d space invaders and all kinds of other crap



Thanks, making me feel old.  I was talking to my youngest daughter the other day about drive in movies.


----------



## linkin

When i lived in perth, we went to the drive in movies. this was about 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Rodoni

My gf and I have been playing a lot of wii lately. Mostly mario kart and the new super mario. I dont like how in SM both players play at once. I liked how it was back in the day when each person took turns.


----------



## AusLinda

currently just looking for a good game to play, its either bf2 or bf 2143 not sure what one

and just waiting for starcraft 2 (fan of starcraft, still play sc 1 today xD) to come out alrdy x.x


----------



## E Money

COD. Ranked number 2xx,xxx in the world ( Xbox 360 ). That rank is slowly fading though, havn't really been playing games these past few weeks.

Been playing Dragon age, mass effect 2, and AvP on my PC every now and then though.


----------



## Rit

That's epic fail right there.. hope no one clicks those links


----------



## Dystopia

deego said:


> well if any of you are thinking about trying world of warcraft i have a great guide ride here. on closer inspection i see quite a few guides here for many stuff on warcraft. http://50e4das8tdiv850vvsz5pqaz0f.hop.clickbank.net/
> http://9f5305m7mm814z4mvsdxmktpdw.hop.clickbank.net/ . http://20ce5af4tkcx8ucb-eougxdl1x.hop.clickbank.net/ . http://28a655l1mlhtgud7r6dwfnds2i.hop.clickbank.net/



Thanks for spamming my thread, asshole. 

Well I'm _not_ playing Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising anymore. I can't stand the game any longer. It was fun at first When the maps were smaller. Now, it takes forEVER to get anywhere, and all the stupid (OK, so they are pretty smart, but you know what I mean) AI can see you a million miles before you see them  I'm glad I never DID buy the game. I mean, um, ehem, lol


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

Bought Bad company 2 but I don't really like it. Despite solid 60fps it still feels clunky. Every one says it rips mw2 apart but mw2 felt so smooth to me.


----------



## ganzey

im playin gta4. not the missions, just screwin around in free roam. loads of fun


----------



## Shane

dirtbikeryzz said:


> Bought Bad company 2 but I don't really like it. Despite solid 60fps it still feels clunky. Every one says it rips mw2 apart but mw2 felt so smooth to me.



i felt the same,imo MW2 is way way better.....thats why i cancelled my pre-order and got a refund,Il wait for the new Medal of Honour instead 

http://www.electricpig.co.uk/2009/12/14/medal-of-honor-2010-first-trailer-looks-like-modern-warfare/

atm,im playing mw2 and GTA Iv...im modding the hell outa it.


----------



## linkin

Got my DiRT 2 working for now, it's one awesome game. the in-game music isn't bad either  once i egt internet i'm gunna get some more music, everything i have now i've listened to or don't like anymore. then do some modding of GTA IV when i have the time.

I can't believe that i've already been at a new school for six weeks! we only have 11 weeks in a term! this year is going fast.


----------



## ellanky

Currently playing Need for Speed: Shift, Rock Band 2 & Beatles RB, and Blasterball 3.

Shooters have started to bore me...


----------



## Jamin43

I'm hooked on GRID right now.  Just started playing yesterday - but there are a ton of cars - you can open up with once ya earn the points and money.

I'm on my first Car that I got to customize - and I just won my first race using the Keyboard.  Pretty sweet - and the damage is pretty real.  The game prior - I banged up my car so bad - it was barely drivable.  I had to drag it around the corners - b/c the pull to the right was so bad from Wheel Damage.

For only 15 bucks on Amazon - this one is a KEEPER. :good:

Ellanky - have to agree - I was playing shooters only to begin with - and driving is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Dystopia

Jamin43 said:


> I'm hooked on GRID right now.  Just started playing yesterday - but there are a ton of cars - you can open up with once ya earn the points and money.
> 
> I'm on my first Car that I got to customize - and I just won my first race using the Keyboard.  Pretty sweet - and the damage is pretty real.  The game prior - I banged up my car so bad - it was barely drivable.  I had to drag it around the corners - b/c the pull to the right was so bad from Wheel Damage.
> 
> For only 15 bucks on Amazon - this one is a KEEPER. :good:
> 
> Ellanky - have to agree - I was playing shooters only to begin with - and driving is a nice change of pace.



Yeah, GRID is a sweet game. SHIFT is also pretty cool.

Been playing MW and MW2 lately. Lovin em both


----------



## Danda

BFBC2, TF2, WoW, L4D2. Mostly BFBC2, I cant get enough of this game


----------



## JLuchinski

Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Dirt 2 Demo is awesome thinking about getting full version, looking forward to Crysis 2 and Starcraft 2.


----------



## epidemik

Just picked up TF2 after a few months off. Im remembering why it's my favorite game


----------



## Jamin43

I'm hooked on GRID right now

I've noticed something about driving games that is different than other games.  If I have any distractions - like a television - on or sports radio - I suck at driving.  When I turn em all off - and just drive without distraction - I am getting pretty good at driving. 

It seems like Driving games demand alot more concentration than the shooter games I've played.  Anybody else notice this?

I'm also playing around in the Just Cause 2 Demo.  I haven't figured out where to get ammo after I run out though.  If anybody has some suggestions - let me know.  I tried roping the enemy to me to grab his gun - but I don't know how to get it from him without killing the enemy.  And I don't know how to kill him without a weapon if my ammo runs out.  

I just started tonight - so maybe I'll figure it out - but if anybody has a suggestion - I'm happy to take some good advice


----------



## Dystopia

Jamin43 said:


> I'm hooked on GRID right now
> 
> I've noticed something about driving games that is different than other games.  If I have any distractions - like a television - on or sports radio - I suck at driving.  When I turn em all off - and just drive without distraction - I am getting pretty good at driving.
> 
> It seems like Driving games demand alot more concentration than the shooter games I've played.  Anybody else notice this?
> 
> I'm also playing around in the Just Cause 2 Demo.  I haven't figured out where to get ammo after I run out though.  If anybody has some suggestions - let me know.  I tried roping the enemy to me to grab his gun - but I don't know how to get it from him without killing the enemy.  And I don't know how to kill him without a weapon if my ammo runs out.
> 
> I just started tonight - so maybe I'll figure it out - but if anybody has a suggestion - I'm happy to take some good advice



I swear, I already posted this. GRID is an awesome game, SHIFT is pretty sweet too.

personally playing COD4, really like it, as well as MW2  I find it pretty realistic, on the hardened  difficulty, other than the auto heal of course. I dont wanna face Veteran xD


----------



## Rit

Since I can't run my HD 3850 yet due to lack of a power supply, I've been playing online games, and boy is this one addicting...

http://www.rocksolidarcade.com/games/robokill/


----------



## Jamin43

Rit said:


> Since I can't run my HD 3850 yet due to lack of a power supply, I've been playing online games, and boy is this one addicting...
> 
> http://www.rocksolidarcade.com/games/robokill/



When I had my old Pentium 4 PC - with Onboard Video - This Flashgame was a great time killer.


----------



## AusLinda

currently playing cod 4 on aussie server, just got hawx, ooo Heros of Newerth (just got a beta key off friend 2 nights ago), (barely play these anymore: red alert 3, and command and conquer 3) other then that just waiting for the price of bfbc2 to drop price in a few months xD

edit: and i'm currently playing Supreme Commander 2


----------



## Jamin43

AusLinda said:


> currently playing cod 4 on aussie server, just got hawx,



How do you like Hawx?  That's a game I've been eyeballing from a far.


----------



## AusLinda

its fun, but i'v only just started the game today, i played co-op with a friend on hamachi cause of his network problem with ubisoft or something (not sure) but it was fun just flying around shooting, its like the "Ace Combat" i wanted on ps2 but its on computer xD


----------



## mep916

final fantasy 13. I'm about 6 hours in so far. Still getting used to the battle system. It's a bit different from others in the series. The new system has it's advantages and disadvantages. It's very fast paced, almost chaotic, and you're rewarded with how quickly you finish. 

The graphics are obviously killer. The storyline is a bit confusing, but I'm guessing it will all come together as I get farther into the game.


----------



## Dystopia

AusLinda said:


> currently playing cod 4 on aussie server, just got hawx, ooo Heros of Newerth (just got a beta key off friend 2 nights ago), (barely play these anymore: red alert 3, and command and conquer 3) other then that just waiting for the price of bfbc2 to drop price in a few months xD
> 
> edit: and i'm currently playing Supreme Commander 2



I hate Hawx. IMO, it really sucks. I played the demo, at first, thought it was cool but the started to hate it.



mep916 said:


> final fantasy 13. I'm about 6 hours in so far. Still getting used to the battle system. It's a bit different from others in the series. The new system has it's advantages and disadvantages. It's very fast paced, almost chaotic, and you're rewarded with how quickly you finish.
> 
> The graphics are obviously killer. The storyline is a bit confusing, but I'm guessing it will all come together as I get farther into the game.



That game isnt for PC, is it?


----------



## mep916

Elimin8or said:


> That game isnt for PC, is it?



No, FF14 will be for the PC.


----------



## Aastii

mep916 said:


> No, FF14 will be for the PC.



I don't have my hopes up for 14, FF11 was a shambles, to say it was crap would be a massive understatement


----------



## Skorax

I currently am playing Diablo 2, until next week when my computer comes in.


----------



## mep916

Aastii said:


> I don't have my hopes up for 14, FF11 was a shambles, to say it was crap would be a massive understatement



Yeah, it was garbage. I bought it and hated it, but then again, I'm not a big fan of the MMO genre.


----------



## Aastii

mep916 said:


> Yeah, it was garbage. I bought it and hated it, but then again, I'm not a big fan of the MMO genre.



so glad I didn't buy it, I tried it at a friends on xbox and it was so boring and slow and just crap in general.

I am now playing CoD4 again, got it working, as in not kicking me from servers, so clan wars again


----------



## Dystopia

Aastii said:


> so glad I didn't buy it, I tried it at a friends on xbox and it was so boring and slow and just crap in general.
> 
> I am now playing CoD4 again, got it working, as in not kicking me from servers, so clan wars again



You lucky bastard! Mebbe i will try playing tonight, I will be on highspeed, but it that notebook card, so the ping might be real bad.


----------



## Aastii

Elimin8or said:


> You lucky bastard! Mebbe i will try playing tonight, I will be on highspeed, but it that notebook card, so the ping might be real bad.



going on what 

I just tried the ruse beta and was slightly dissapointed tbh. Haven't played online yet, but it is so easy, but you can only pick easy opponent, that may be why  first game I won on points, was just getting to grips with the game. Second game, bomber spammed the crap out of them, won within 10 minutes, losing no units and using no Ruse's


----------



## Dystopia

Aastii said:


> going on what
> 
> I just tried the ruse beta and was slightly dissapointed tbh. Haven't played online yet, but it is so easy, but you can only pick easy opponent, that may be why  first game I won on points, was just getting to grips with the game. Second game, bomber spammed the crap out of them, won within 10 minutes, losing no units and using no Ruse's



COD4, lol. well, my ping looked like it would be fine. BUT my key is already in use -.-


----------



## zombine210

my 4870 keeps overheating when i play counter strike, lol!  






this is my fan settings, running single card mode:






usually it's about 65 right after it happens.


----------



## ganzey

imk playing gta4, actually doing the story(i usually dont in gta games) and its not that bad, even though a 4 year old could beat it


----------



## Motorcharge

Reinstalling Fallout 3 to kill time and take my mind off waiting for my new comp parts to get here. 


Otherwise:
Star Wars Galaxies
MW2
Portal
TF2


----------



## LynseyM0

playing call of duty 2 xx graphics is amazing x though keep killing those on my team xx aha


----------



## Dystopia

Lol, lynsey, if you the CoD2 had good graphics, wait till you get to play Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 xD.

I should start playing half life 2 and portal again...think I will...tho not now, it is too nice out!


----------



## Dystopia

Well I just installed World in Conflict. Great game, I played for like 2 hours, and I was really surprised how fast the time went by. The only thing I don't like is the way some ofthe people talk, while you are playing and receiving orders from your CO. And this one guy, Cpt. Bannon is a total wuss xD


----------



## Drenlin

Just got Tribes 2 working. This game is going to take some adjustment...I keep trying to move using WASD instead of ESDF.


----------



## Rit

Drenlin said:


> Just got Tribes 2 working. This game is going to take some adjustment...I keep trying to move using WASD instead of ESDF.



Could you just reconfigure the keys?


----------



## Stildawn

Im still playing NTW quite a bit, finished my first French game last night and loving the drop in feature...


----------



## konsole

These are the games I play right now...

*Team Fortress 2* - everybody knows this one
*World In Conflict* - present day rts similar to Company of Heroes but no base building and you only get a small group of units to deal with.  Story line focuses around the idea of the Russians invading the U.S. in the cold war era and starting WW3.  Camera can be zoomed in and out and around the battlefield quickly.  You get off map fire support via earned points.
*Sacred 2* - A more recent rpg very similar to Diablo based in a gigantic fantasy world.  Combat is a bit more clumsy then in the Diablo games but almost everything else is greatly improved upon.  You also gets mounts to ride.

games I've played recently...

Bioshock 2
Battlefield: Bad Company 2
Mafia
Borderlands
Call of Duty 2

games I'm really looking forward to...

R.U.S.E. (early 2010)
Starcraft 2 (first half 2010)
I Am Alive (Q2 2010)
mafia 2 (may 2010)
Brink (fall 2010)
Medal Of Honor (fall 2010)
Deponia (Q4 2010)
Max Payne 3 (Q4 2010)
Call Of Duty 7 (november 2010)
Crysis 2 (12/31/2010)
The Secret World
Red Orchestra 2
Serious Sam 3
Doom 4
Diablo 3
Homefront
Inversion
Natural Selection 2
Battlefield 3


----------



## 88Jonsson

Need for Speed Shift, MW2, Guild Wars, and a bit of CS:S at times.


----------



## Gooberman

css(while on dsl) 
Empire Earth 2(game you probably won't know without googling xD) 
MW2, (Usually spitscreen/systemlink because i'm currently on dial up) 
halo trial(To lazy to buy full game xD) 
Halo 2 (FUN!! ;d) 
and i found this old game called Star Trek Bridge Commander which i actually like


----------



## Ramodkk

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Hell's Highway was fun. I'm currently playing WoW, BC2, MW2, Bioshock 2, L4D2, TF2. (I have fetish for games with 2's in them.)



No, they just happen to be the newest releases lately, lol


----------



## joh06937

assassin's creed 2 is really pissing me off. but other than that, burnout paradise is awesome, almost at 100%, dark void is surprisingly cool and fun, and mass effect 2 is cool.


----------



## Gooberman

assassin's creed 2 - not big fan of controls i'm running after a guy and i accidentally get to close to a wall and i stop and try to run up it xD


----------



## DCIScouts

Gooberman said:


> css(while on dsl)
> Empire Earth 2(game you probably won't know without googling xD)
> and i found this old game called Star Trek Bridge Commander which i actually like



Empire Earth 1 & 2 were a lot of fun; If you enjoyed those, you should try Rise of Nations - you could probably pick up the original and expansion for about $20 (Kind of a mix of Age of Empires and Empire Earth...)
Star Trek Bridge Commander was great as it had a really good story and was the first Star Trek game to have some pretty darn good graphics and game controls; everything else before it in the ST world was pretty crappy. (I know, I played almost all of them... )


----------



## Dystopia

Lately...I am playing...nothing really other than soldat, a great game BTW, everyone should try it!


----------



## Shane

Elimin8or said:


> Lately...I am playing...nothing really other than soldat, a great game BTW, everyone should try it!



as in this Soldat?

http://www.soldat.pl/en/


----------



## Dystopia

Nevakonaza said:


> as in this Soldat?
> 
> http://www.soldat.pl/en/



Yes, sir! It is even free!


----------



## Turbo10

obsessed with oblivion atm, i love to roleplay in it  atm im doing knights of the nine and hell even after a few years the game is still amazing, thank god for a great game engine because the mods for oblivion are awesome


----------



## Dystopia

i will have to look into oblivion...I am rather bored with most games. A game has to be really really good in order for me to play it all the way through, or I have to be really bored xD


----------



## Ryeong

I'm playing Metro 2033. So far the best looking game available.. And i can't even play with DX11 and tesselation becouse i dont have a DX11 card!! .. It's optimized for sure, and i haven't had any problems even with advanced physix so far. Story is intresting, but not the best. The athmosphere is the best i've seen for a long, LONG time.. The aiming-system is unique and cool... I'm not too found of the typical russian-english accent, but it works.. Wow, i find this game spooky and creepy even made me jump a cuple of times (i'm not far into the game though..).. No other game has made me jump since, hmm.. since 99' with Silent hill 1 lol..

Unfortinately, i'm kinda upset becuse i feel that i'm going to clear this game before i'm statesfied like all the other games i fall in love with  .. oh well..


----------



## mrjack

I've been playing the Torchlight demo. Sure it's a hack-and-slash game but it's quite entertaining. I can't wait for the MMO version, which is supposed to be free by the way. I might even get the full game.


----------



## roridude

Modern Warfare 2 ftw


----------



## CarlC

lol.I`m playing Soul Reaver on the ps1 lol, and GTA:SA moto gp 2 lol


----------



## Aastii

I played through Portal again and managed to take longer this play through than I did first time  It has been ages since I last played it and forgot how to do some of the puzzles, but managed to find shortcuts for alot of them aswell. Still firmly the best game ever made.

Oh, and Half Life again, getting quite into the Valve games at the minute


----------



## Dystopia

mrjack said:


> I've been playing the Torchlight demo. Sure it's a hack-and-slash game but it's quite entertaining. I can't wait for the MMO version, which is supposed to be free by the way. I might even get the full game.



Meh..didn't care for it.



roridude said:


> Modern Warfare 2 ftw



+1!!



Aastii said:


> I played through Portal again and managed to take longer this play through than I did first time  It has been ages since I last played it and forgot how to do some of the puzzles, but managed to find shortcuts for alot of them aswell. Still firmly the best game ever made.
> 
> Oh, and Half Life again, getting quite into the Valve games at the minute



Portal is good...I never beat it, maybe I should..same with half life 2, I just didn't really like it.


----------



## Drenlin

^ Aww man, how far did you get? The last few levels of Portal are fecking epic!


----------



## Dystopia

Drenlin said:


> ^ Aww man, how far did you get? The last few levels of Portal are fecking epic!



OK, I will install it again. And I still have my old saves, so no need to re-do it all 

I find that lady-robot who talks to you so funny


----------



## Fatback

I have been playing Bad Company 2 for 4+ hours a night. Me and my buddy are unstoppable at in. I am always medic and he is assault. I stay behind him and make sure to revive him and give him health and watch his back. He supplies me with ammo and mows down anybody in front of us. BC2 is the perfect game for teamwork it gets you a long way in that game. 

Also have been playing Forza 2 again sense I got a racing wheel. I plan on buying Nascar 09 sense I got about 5 friends who play it every weekend so I'm gonna pick it up so I can play with them. I just gotta wait for newegg to get them in stock.


----------



## Aastii

Elimin8or said:


> OK, I will install it again. And I still have my old saves, so no need to re-do it all
> 
> I find that lady-robot who talks to you so funny



The end when you are with her is amazing, the whole end of it is so good, not saying why, but the last half is brilliant. So hard first time because it is confusing a little (much like the rest of the game ) but so worth it


----------



## leonidas

I am playing Mass Effect 2 and BF:BC2. I actually finished ME2, but replaying the final mission with different decisions. I rate it a 9.5/10 it's such a great game.

BC2 is buggy and suffers from nasty mouselag even at high fps. I've tweaked some of the input settings in the .ini files according to this link
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/446923.page
I'll play with the new settings in a while, hope it improves the gameplay.


----------



## joh06937

leonidas said:


> I am playing Mass Effect 2 and BF:BC2. I actually finished ME2, but replaying the final mission with different decisions. I rate it a 9.5/10 it's such a great game.
> 
> BC2 is buggy and suffers from nasty mouselag even at high fps. I've tweaked some of the input settings in the .ini files according to this link
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/446923.page
> I'll play with the new settings in a while, hope it improves the gameplay.



do your squad members run kind of funny? mine seemed to be really jittery and looks horrible even at 60 fps. am i the only one or is it just another bug that is part of the game?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

I've been playing the R.U.S.E. Beta quite a bit, and it is fantastic.


----------



## Ryeong

I'm currently Playing Ijji Gunz .. The only original game in the world. You can dash, jump at the walls block bullets with your sword.. Truly one awesome F2P game.


----------



## AusLinda

Been playing "Just Cause 2" truly amazing loving it so far. Love the parts about being able to take off the mounted guns off the stand adn being able to put it back on.

and still play heros of newerth


----------



## Dystopia

Ryeong said:


> I'm currently Playing Ijji Gunz .. The only original game in the world. You can dash, jump at the walls block bullets with your sword.. Truly one awesome F2P game.



Ill check it out, sounds good.

Playing Half Life 2...how far into the game till it gets fun?


----------



## Aastii

Elimin8or said:


> Ill check it out, sounds good.
> 
> Playing Half Life 2...how far into the game till it gets fun?



not very, the part where it got so intense for me was ravenholm, took me 3 playthroughs to get past it beacuse I kept quitting because I was too damn scared at it  the fast zombies are terrifying, they come from nowhere


----------



## Shane

Just been playing a free MMO fps Called "Alliance of Valiant Arms".....its quite a good game actualy,graphics are decent.

I tried FREE FOR ALL gamemode first,the Spawn points suck a bit because you spawn litraly on top of each other at the same time but for free its a good game.


----------



## Dystopia

Aastii said:


> not very, the part where it got so intense for me was ravenholm, took me 3 playthroughs to get past it beacuse I kept quitting because I was too damn scared at it  the fast zombies are terrifying, they come from nowhere



:good:



Nevakonaza said:


> Just been playing a free MMO fps Called "Alliance of Valiant Arms".....its quite a good game actualy,graphics are decent.
> 
> I tried FREE FOR ALL gamemode first,the Spawn points suck a bit because you spawn litraly on top of each other at the same time but for free its a good game.



Yeah it looks like a good game, would play it but dial up....


----------



## konsole

I was so looking forward to Serious Sam HD and Metro2033 but I hate when games are required to attach to an account to even play single player.


----------



## Dystopia

konsole said:


> I was so looking forward to Serious Sam HD and Metro2033 but I hate when games are required to attach to an account to even play single player.



yeah, so do I. it is so stupid!


----------



## Archangel

Just started playing Banjo Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts.

brilliant game so far.


----------



## Dystopia

Archangel said:


> Just started playing Banjo Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts.
> 
> brilliant game so far.



Never heard of it. What is it about? What type of game is it?


----------



## Archangel

Banjo Kazooie was a (great) game for the N64.    this is more of the same.


----------



## Aastii

Mortal Online

A friend of mine is playing it, it is an MMORPG but I'm not sure about it because it is so different, and in a bad way, to most other mmorpg's

If you get a mount and it dies, you have to get another, if you die, you lose everything, you have to cut down trees, mine etc etc, as in stand there and stand there clicking that crap over and over. They went for the whole AoC approach of having nudity, only they took it way way too far, because there are people running about with nothing on bareing all (there must be a way to stop it surely...), there are 4 animals I think, pigs, weasles, horses and deer and that is it, the combat sytem isn't very good, it is near impossible to get weapons except for the starter ones, everyone stands around stealing stuff off others, it is open world free for all PvP, so everyone runs around killing everyone and taking all of their stuff...

It is still in beta though so I do hope it gets better. Still not too fussed about it, only playing because a friend is


----------



## linkin

^ ahaha, sounds like runescape on a bad day.


----------



## Dystopia

I'm playing HL2, it is finally getting fun, specially racing around with that airboat. Also playing oblivion, the game is OK so far, I also am playing Freelancer, I just started it it is really dumb...but my friend said the first few minutes are garbage so...

And why do games always have these really long tutorials? It's like they think we are stupid and it takes for ever..


----------



## computernoob1

I'm playing STALKER SOC (going to try to finish it before I get Clear Sky and CoP), and Mass Effect (finally started playing it after a year of having it LOL)


----------



## Dystopia

I hate stalker....

But Freelancer is a really cool game, might buy it. YOu can buy new ships, upgrade them, gain new levels as you do jobs....quite fun.


----------



## massahwahl

Ive been playing Trials HD, the track editor is a lot of fun to mess around with!


----------



## Ryeong

Just cause 2. It's the best open-world game i've played for a LONG time... 10x bigger map compared to GTA IV and far cry. you can jump from choppers or air crafts from many km up in the air and it takes LONG time to hit the ground.. you can use your parachute whenever you want and grappel everything to move faster! Outstanding graphics.. The story is average, yet better than most open-world games. 

The visuals, the sun looks so beautiful.. This game is long, very long! I'm on 10% and i've played 10 hours and 45 mins, without doing much of the extra missions and stuff. Really worth your money compared to other games that last 10-15 hours..


----------



## Rit

Ryeong said:


> The visuals, the sun looks so beautiful.. This game is long, very long! I'm on 10% and i've played 10 hours and 45 mins, without doing much of the extra missions and stuff. Really worth your money compared to other games that last 10-15 hours..



Holy crap... sounds like a lonnnnnnng game... is it repetitive like GTA?


----------



## Ryeong

Rit said:


> Holy crap... sounds like a lonnnnnnng game... is it repetitive like GTA?



Yea, it is. Not 100% similar.. It has some varity, but do get repetitive unless you start to do missions for other factions. still worth it... It's cool


----------



## Theblackoutow

Well, I beat the game at like 27% but I did a lot of exploring and side missions. This game is completely boring after you beat it...


----------



## Ryeong

Theblackoutow said:


> Well, I beat the game at like 27% but I did a lot of exploring and side missions. This game is completely boring after you beat it...



.. damn, how much have you played lol.. I'm on 15 hours or so, and it wasn't a long time since this game was released..

Also, if you can see it on your map. Try to find the air-baloon thingy on your map and use a chopper to get inside it.. you'll find a pleasant surprise


----------



## Theblackoutow

The Mile High Club? A lot of people think that is a secret, you actually have to go their for a mission. I think I've done like 12-13 hours.


----------



## Ryeong

Theblackoutow said:


> The Mile High Club? A lot of people think that is a secret, you actually have to go their for a mission. I think I've done like 12-13 hours.



Yea i love that place xD.. I was like WTF because i used a chopper when i first saw it.. I landed and spotted all the chicks. Thus, i killed the guards and all the male dancers cus' they look ùber gay (i have nothing against gay people) .. 

I hope there are more similar clubs.. whish there was some sort of strip club like in GTA 4  ..You know, it makes the game more realistic ^^


----------



## Dystopia

Ryeong said:


> Just cause 2. It's the best open-world game i've played for a LONG time... 10x bigger map compared to GTA IV and far cry. you can jump from choppers or air crafts from many km up in the air and it takes LONG time to hit the ground.. you can use your parachute whenever you want and grappel everything to move faster! Outstanding graphics.. The story is average, yet better than most open-world games.
> 
> The visuals, the sun looks so beautiful.. This game is long, very long! I'm on 10% and i've played 10 hours and 45 mins, without doing much of the extra missions and stuff. Really worth your money compared to other games that last 10-15 hours..



I really want this game but it is dx10 only


----------



## computernoob1

Ryeong said:


> Yea i love that place xD.. I was like WTF because i used a chopper when i first saw it.. I landed and spotted all the chicks. Thus, i killed the guards and all the male dancers cus' they look ùber gay (i have nothing against gay people) ..
> 
> I hope there are more similar clubs.. whish there was some sort of strip club like in GTA 4  ..You know, it makes the game more realistic ^^



There is a strip club in GTA 4, you help a character get it back from the mob or something. And you can go inside with friends or alone i think.



Elimin8or said:


> I hate stalker....
> 
> But Freelancer is a really cool game, might buy it. YOu can buy new ships, upgrade them, gain new levels as you do jobs....quite fun.



How come you hate STALKER? 
I checked out freelancer and it does look cool. Too bad it's probably not for sale anywhere..


----------



## epidemik

Hows the story in JC2? Engaging or predictable/boring?
I'm considering getting it. The demo was fun.


----------



## Dystopia

computernoob1 said:


> There is a strip club in GTA 4, you help a character get it back from the mob or something. And you can go inside with friends or alone i think.
> 
> 
> 
> How come you hate STALKER?
> I checked out freelancer and it does look cool. Too bad it's probably not for sale anywhere..



I played one of them before...felt clumsy..just was not my type of game. And therd like...8 games on ebay...hopefully more on amazon!


----------



## HumanMage

mrjack said:


> I've been playing the Torchlight demo. Sure it's a hack-and-slash game but it's quite entertaining. I can't wait for the MMO version, which is supposed to be free by the way. I might even get the full game.



The makers of Torchlight are going to make the game an MMO? I'm not sure how that will go. It's good for a single player game. I enjoyed it a lot. They'd have to add a bunch to make it MMO worthy I think. I thought the plot was a little corny too.  A 35 or so level mine underneath the city? Wouldn't you think the city would fall in?


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> ^ ahaha, sounds like runescape on a bad day.



It is 3D runescape for those that like to fap over gay porn... It didn't install proper for me so luckily I don't have to play it at home, only when I go to his, which won't be happening until he stops playing or the beta is up 

I'm playing through half life again. I know this is a terrible, terrible thing to admit, but I never completed half life 1. Let me let it sink in, and repeat just incase you think I mistyped, I never completed half life 1. I got the story, I know what happens, but didn't get the full effect. I'm up to the Lambda Complex just before going to Xen, so fairly far through but still quite a way to go and i don't know why I didn't complete it before, such an awesome game


----------



## linkin

I'm playing BC2 again... kinda boring without the multiplayer... i really need to get internet...
 is there any way to play with bots in BC2? surely there must be...


----------



## Aastii

linkin said:


> I'm playing BC2 again... kinda boring without the multiplayer... i really need to get internet...
> is there any way to play with bots in BC2? surely there must be...



http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/241177.page

nope, no bots


----------



## Ryeong

epidemik said:


> Hows the story in JC2? Engaging or predictable/boring?
> I'm considering getting it. The demo was fun.



This is what i would say about this game:

Story = Average, nothing special.. You do because you must in order to find the person you are hunting down. Fits the title "Just Cause" 2...

Graphics= very good, much bigger than GTA 4. It take ages to fall when jumping from choppers etc.. much destruction.. Visual eyecandy..

Side notes: I havent seen any bugs. The sound effects are really good.. It's a LONG game if you want to explore more of it..

Overall: it's worth it if your looking for fun, destruction etc rather than some thrilling epic/sad story..


----------



## Shane

Well im playing BC2 atm....Some of you know that during BETA i kind of bashed this game and didnt think much of it,But i got bored of MW2 and needed something fresh so i brought BC2 hoping it will grow on me.

Its simply amazing..the first weapons you get are kind of crappy but once you start ranking up and unlocking those new weapons it gets much better!

The graphics are stunning,Its like a cross between crysis..MW2 and BF2 if thats how i could explain it.

I like how theres teamwork aswell in BC2,with the medics,ammo etc...i asked via the chat box for ammo on many occasions and someone has ran over to me and gave some which on some games teamwork is a no no so all is good so far.

Anyone think that the choppers in BC2 are realy hard to take down?


----------



## mrjack

HumanMage said:


> The makers of Torchlight are going to make the game an MMO? I'm not sure how that will go. It's good for a single player game. I enjoyed it a lot. They'd have to add a bunch to make it MMO worthy I think. I thought the plot was a little corny too.  A 35 or so level mine underneath the city? Wouldn't you think the city would fall in?



I'm not sure if it has been confirmed that they're making an MMO but there's talk about it being released 2 years after the original Torchlight. I agree that they really need to work on the story and quests if they want people to play the MMO for more than a few hours.


----------



## epidemik

Nevakonaza said:


> Well im playing BC2 atm....Some of you know that during BETA i kind of bashed this game and didnt think much of it,But i got bored of MW2 and needed something fresh so i brought BC2 hoping it will grow on me.
> 
> Its simply amazing..the first weapons you get are kind of crappy but once you start ranking up and unlocking those new weapons it gets much better!



Did someone take over nev's account? This is not the same person who was posting in february.... 

I'm hoping to pick it up this weekend. Getting a 4 back with some buddies but 1 "isn't sure he wants to get it  I'm down to kick him out since I have other friends who want in on the 4 pack but hes best friends with the kid who is providing the credit card. 
IRL drama getting in the way of my videogames....bah!


----------



## Dystopia

epidemik said:


> *Did someone take over nev's account? This is not the same person who was posting in february....
> *
> I'm hoping to pick it up this weekend. Getting a 4 back with some buddies but 1 "isn't sure he wants to get it  I'm down to kick him out since I have other friends who want in on the 4 pack but hes best friends with the kid who is providing the credit card.
> IRL drama getting in the way of my videogames....bah!



LOL!

Got NFS: SHIFT in the mail today, gonna play it soon!


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I'm in the middle of rotating between Mass Effect 2, God of War III, and Final Fantasy XIII. I tend to take my time with games, see what I can see when it comes to detail and background work, I'm not sure why. Final Fantasy XIII also makes me sit there and think things through when it comes to the Crystariums and Character Evolution.

On the side I'll fail my way though trying to get better at Gears and MW2 online with people on my friends list and team who can kick my ass if ever against me... thankfully I'm on their teams.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

super marioworld and final fantasy 6


----------



## Ryeong

Allods online.. It's F2P and i've played wow for 4 years and still think this is somewhat better. Especially if you consider that it's F2P..


----------



## Rit

Ryeong said:


> Allods online.. It's F2P and i've played wow for 4 years and still think this is somewhat better. Especially if you consider that it's F2P..



Do they have US and Euro servers? or is it a melting pot server like Silkroad.


----------



## Ryeong

Rit said:


> Do they have US and Euro servers? or is it a melting pot server like Silkroad.



They have two servers for everyone!. No restrictions between EU. America or Asia. Also, i've spoken to americans in-game (i live in EU) and they say that their latency is perfect. So, i guess that's what you call a melting pot


----------



## Turbo10

Just cause 2 atm, bought it recently such a fun game  amazing graphics too


----------



## Ryeong

Turbo10 said:


> Just cause 2 atm, bought it recently such a fun game  amazing graphics too



Yea i know right!


----------



## Rit

Ryeong said:


> They have two servers for everyone!. No restrictions between EU. America or Asia. Also, i've spoken to americans in-game (i live in EU) and they say that their latency is perfect. So, i guess that's what you call a melting pot



Hmmm... I might have to give it a try.. If I get addicted I'm blaming you


----------



## Dystopia

^lol.

PLaying shift...pretty awesome!


----------



## Ryeong

Rit said:


> Hmmm... I might have to give it a try.. If I get addicted I'm blaming you



If you get addicted i'll raid with you


----------



## Aastii

After completing HL1, I'm now playing...HL2  And loving it a whole lot more to when I last played it a good year or two ago. But not up to ravenholm yet 0.0


----------



## linkin

I played Portal: The First Slice yesterday and now i want portal.


----------



## Rit

Installing Allods as we speak! Will give a "newbies" 1st day break down later.:good:


----------



## Gooberman

Aastii said:


> not very, the part where it got so intense for me was ravenholm, took me 3 playthroughs to get past it beacuse I kept quitting because I was too damn scared at it  the fast zombies are terrifying, they come from nowhere



yeah their screaming scared the crap out of me lol


----------



## Drenlin

Just played the demo of Audiosurf...holy crap...I want this game. Knights of Cydonia was freaking amazing! If anyone's never played this, go download the demo. Now.


----------



## epidemik

Drenlin said:


> Just played the demo of Audiosurf...holy crap...I want this game. Knights of Cydonia was freaking amazing! If anyone's never played this, go download the demo. Now.



Yeah, just keep an eye out on steam for it to go on sale. Its usually about $2 about 3 or 4 times a year it seems.

Its great for procrastinating when you dont want to open up a full game and you've already spent a fair amount of time browsing CF.


----------



## Drenlin

I wouldn't even mind paying the full 10 for that. It's definitely worth it...especially since it's one of the few good games that will run on an IGP, haha.


----------



## Drenlin

gongsi2010 said:


> [UR L="http://www.▲▲▲-▲▲▲▲▲▲.com"]http://www.▲▲▲-▲▲▲▲▲▲.com[/URL]



...redundancy ftw?


----------



## Dystopia

linkin said:


> I played Portal: The First Slice yesterday and now i want portal.



Get it, it is a great game!



Gooberman said:


> yeah their screaming scared the crap out of me lol



you guys are such pussies! Its not that scary. Just turn on our flashlight, jeez!

I really like freelancer!


----------



## Glliw

Turbo10 said:


> Just cause 2 atm, bought it recently such a fun game  amazing graphics too



Does look fun, but the physics are so fake, I'd have a hard time enjoying it knowing that.

Currently playing FFXI since forever lol, and a little bit of GTA:IV here and there which makes me wish I had a bit more graphics card to throw at it.  Oh well.

360 just broke for the 5th time in the past 6 months so COD:6 is on hold from being played for awhile.


----------



## Ryeong

Glliw said:


> Does look fun, but the physics are so fake, I'd have a hard time enjoying it knowing that.
> 
> Currently playing FFXI since forever lol, and a little bit of GTA:IV here and there which makes me wish I had a bit more graphics card to throw at it.  Oh well.
> 
> 360 just broke for the 5th time in the past 6 months so COD:6 is on hold from being played for awhile.



Then you better look forward for the FF XIV online  

I'm playing Allods online, really nice  I've played a lot of just cause 2 lately..


----------



## Glliw

Ryeong said:


> Then you better look forward for the FF XIV online
> 
> I'm playing Allods online, really nice  I've played a lot of just cause 2 lately..




No, I really don't. lol.  I haven't even looked at it.  This will be my last MMO. Play it to death probably.  No time for a second one.  The only part that'll be nice is people will leave XI and go to XIV meaning less people on servers, making things like NM camping and cutting out a crafting niche easier, albiet less buyers.


----------



## Drenlin

So I've got a 1-month account on XBL right now, and have been having a blast on Halo Wars. (I'm a top 200 3v3 player on my main account)

I'd forgotten how bad everyone is when they first start. I actually won a game using only flamethrowers!


----------



## Sheridann

I like to play Sneaky's Road Trip - New York Game and Easter Egg tycoon Game
also i like Puzzle games the most...


----------



## 1337dingo

atm moment i play Just Cause 2 its so good ay


----------



## AusLinda

1337dingo said:


> atm moment i play Just Cause 2 its so good ay



way to epic


----------



## blazin8556

i have been playing modern warfare 2, black and white 2, and downloaded a demo version of crysis. only played crysis long enough to shoot 2 ppl. lol.... haveing to get used to playing shoot em up games on the computer. i was playing on the wii, where you just aim and shoot with the remote. black and white 2 i played for a minute on a friends new game machine along time ago. i tried it on my computer at the time and it kept taking a dump. glad to see this machine i have now tries to do stuff. lol


----------



## hoola

Usually I playing games to GTA San Andreas.


----------



## linkin

I'm dying here... someone donate be $50 a month so i can get and internet connection!!!


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> I'm dying here... someone donate be $50 a month so i can get and internet connection!!!



What ya using now?


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

Mass Effect 2 was amusing me, EXTREMELY, with all the character flirting. Garrus kept causing the metaphors to go wrong and just... I'm amused.

Anyway I beat my first play through of it, just going through to get the side missions that I missed and do some mining to get the rest of my upgrades... then I'm seriously thinking of doing it on Insanity (I did it on Veteran) to try and get the achievement. I almost have them all.

Annnnd, of course, FFXIII is being worked on too.


----------



## linkin

McDonalds Free Wifi. there is a mcdonalds acorss the road. it lets you log in to their proxy and you get 50mb of data per login. It doesn't work with steam, etc..


----------



## Glliw

Looks like Steam is having  MW2 free weekend.


----------



## Drenlin

^^ that's awful


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> McDonalds Free Wifi. there is a mcdonalds acorss the road. it lets you log in to their proxy and you get 50mb of data per login. It doesn't work with steam, etc..



ahh man i bet thats crippling 

Is $50 the cheapest connection you can get?



Glliw said:


> Looks like Steam is having  MW2 free weekend.



Yup...i already have it though,Not played in a while....got bored of the same maps etc.


----------



## Glliw

I have it for 360, but my 360 break bi-weekly it seems so I might download it for the weekend...


----------



## joh06937

Hyper_Kagome said:


> Mass Effect 2 was amusing me, EXTREMELY, with all the character flirting. Garrus kept causing the metaphors to go wrong and just... I'm amused.
> 
> Anyway I beat my first play through of it, just going through to get the side missions that I missed and do some mining to get the rest of my upgrades... then I'm seriously thinking of doing it on Insanity (I did it on Veteran) to try and get the achievement. I almost have them all.
> 
> Annnnd, of course, FFXIII is being worked on too.



*spoiler* for those who haven't beaten mass effect 2 yet: did the flirting develop into the sex scene at the end (before the final mission)? if so, who'd you do it with?


----------



## Aastii

joh06937 said:


> *spoiler* for those who haven't beaten mass effect 2 yet



how much are you hoping it is true just so you can have a fapping session  You do realise there are real women in this world right


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> how much are you hoping it is true just so you can have a fapping session  You do realise there are real women in this world right



  just kidding. yes i know but i think it is hilarious that a game would do that. also just seeing if anyone went for the obvious choice or the not-so-obvious choices


----------



## Aastii

joh06937 said:


> just kidding. yes i know but *i think it is hilarious that a game would do that*. also just seeing if anyone went for the obvious choice or the not-so-obvious choices



look up mortal online, how they do THAT in a game is, well not hilarious, it is a little worrying that people will play it


----------



## Stildawn

Anyone here played EU3 before... That game is complicated haha... I have played like 5 hours or so and I still dont know really whats going on lol.


----------



## Dystopia

Well, I've have been playing Just Cause 2. Great game, total play time is already over 9 hours LOL.


----------

